# ¿Es posible hacer un preamplificador de audio para un micrófono USB: Behringer C-1U?



## MusicMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Quisiera saber si es posible hacer eso, porque yo me compré ese micrófono hace algún tiempo y lo he usado, aunque el volumen es muy bajo y siempre hay que editarlo "post-producción".

Así que es por eso que se me ocurrió buscar algún circuito de un preamplificador de micrófono, sólo que como es USB la cuestión se hace más compleja.

He aquí el dichoso micrófono:









La forma en que se conecta es muy simple, sólo hay un cable USB "estándar" directo al ordenador y nada más simple que ello, por eso pienso si se pudiera conectar la salida del micrófono al preamplificador y a la salida de éste, un "jack" como el de la imagen que vaya al USB del ordenador.




¿Es posible, peligroso, etc?


----------



## elgriego (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola MusicMan,no te alteres; Es Curioso que ese mic ,no entregue una señal aceptable ,aunque se conecte por usb,te fijaste si tenes todo bien comfigurado? Ahora respondiendo a tu pregunta ,te dire que es muy dificil hacer un pre como el que solicitas ,ya que tendrias que tener un circuito que decodifique la data digital que viene por el usb ,volviendola una señal analogica la cual poder preamplificar,para luego volver a digitalizarla e ingresarla nuevamente ,No se quizas venga algo comercial ,desconosco.  

Saludos.


----------



## MusicMan (Jul 4, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola MusicMan,no te alteres; Es Curioso que ese mic ,no entregue una señal aceptable ,aunque se conecte por usb,te fijaste si tenes todo bien comfigurado? Ahora respondiendo a tu pregunta ,te dire que es muy dificil hacer un pre como el que solicitas ,ya que tendrias que tener un circuito que decodifique la data digital que viene por el usb ,volviendola una señal analogica la cual poder preamplificar,para luego volver a digitalizarla e ingresarla nuevamente ,No se quizas venga algo comercial ,desconosco.
> 
> Saludos.



Sí amigo, revisé el mic y está bien conectado inclusive en algunos videos de YouTube suena igual. En fin, creo que tenés razón respecto a la señal digital. Tal vez tenga que desarmar el mic y colocar el preamplificador antes de que se convierta en digital 

¿O no habrá alguna manera de amplificar una señal digital? Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola MusicMan,de acurdo a mi humilde experiencia y conocimientos ,no creo posible que se pueda incrementar la señal de audio de un micro que se conecta por usb,y en caso que se pueda ,esta lejos de las posibilidades de armado de un particular,Podrias desarmar el mic y tomar el audio ,antes de que sea transformado a digital,desconosco ,como sera la configuracion interna ,ya que nunca vi uno de estos desarmado,pero ,no creo que sea imposible ponerle una ficha ,que permita conectarlo a una consola y de ahi a la compu,Pero vas a tener que hacer ingenieria inversa para ver como esta armado y de que manera ,pasa el audio desde el mic de condensador a la placa digitalizadora ,es decir la interface usb.

No podes ir a la casa que lo compraste y cambiarlo por uno que sea directamente con conexion xlr? Me parece que eso seria lo mejor.

Saludos.

Pd quizas alguien con mas experiencia en cuestiones digitales pueda brindarte alguna imfo al respecto ,que yo desconosco.


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola MusicMan,de acurdo a mi humilde experiencia y conocimientos ,no creo posible que se pueda incrementar la señal de audio de un micro que se conecta por usb,y en caso que se pueda ,esta lejos de las posibilidades de armado de un particular,Podrias desarmar el mic y tomar el audio ,antes de que sea transformado a digital,desconosco ,como sera la configuracion interna ,ya que nunca vi uno de estos desarmado,pero ,no creo que sea imposible ponerle una ficha ,que permita conectarlo a una consola y de ahi a la compu,Pero vas a tener que hacer ingenieria inversa para ver como esta armado y de que manera ,pasa el audio desde el mic de condensador a la placa digitalizadora ,es decir la interface usb.
> 
> No podes ir a la casa que lo compraste y cambiarlo por uno que sea directamente con conexion xlr? Me parece que eso seria lo mejor.
> 
> ...



Poder se puede hacer ese ''amplificador digital'' pero, no es algo facil, por no decir que tenes que saber bastante de protocolo USB...

En fin, seria complicarse la vida con un problema tan simple, supongo que apenas salen los cables de la capsula esta la alimentación phantom, y luego el preamp. Sería cosa de reversearlo e intentar encontrar el pre para modificarle la ganancia...


----------



## cansi22 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Poder se puede hacer ese ''amplificador digital'' pero, no es algo facil, por no decir que tenes que saber bastante de protocolo USB...
> 
> En fin, seria complicarse la vida con un problema tan simple, supongo que apenas salen los cables de la capsula esta la alimentación phantom, y luego el preamp. Sería cosa de reversearlo e intentar encontrar el pre para modificarle la ganancia...



Suelen salir dos cables de la capsula hacia la parte de electronica.
Se puede controlar el volumen  y la ganancia con los drivers. Prueba a actualizarlos o en otro ordenador


----------

